# Honda Snow blower HS520C



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone has a Honda Snow Blower HS520C and what you think of it? I am a homeowner and would like to have one for my driveway and sidewalk, I am 62 and live in Northwest Ohio 30 miles West of Toledo. I don't want to spend a arm and leg for one. But I want a very good Snow Blower for my money.

What other brands and Models do you recommend?: confused:


----------



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

Did I do something wrong, could it be "Honda," I was hoping that someone could help me here?

I was told that Honda was the best on the market. I am really looking for a small snow blower to clean off my driveway and sidewalk. I also was told that the paddle ones are very nice cleaning all the snow off and you do not have to shovel any snow.

I would really like to hear your comments on this and different makes.


----------



## GrtArtiste (Oct 26, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with the Honda. You may find a Toro single stage just as good and not as expensive. I purchased my Toro 726 from the Andersons Mower Center in Maumee 3 years ago and like it very much. A Toro model similar to the Honda would be the CCR 2450 or the Power Clear 221. Check them out if you can, just to compare.

GrtArtiste


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I have one of those honda's with electric start which I dont need because it starts everytime. 87lbs 160cc 4 stroke,, it wont throw much over 10" of snow in a single shot
so during a blizzard you need to break it up into 2 try's.
wet snow Id go 3


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

it's gotta be good if it's a honda 

we have a few honda motors and they are GREAT, the last water pump we bought was a yamaha it seems to bee agood one also (and yea i know it's not a blower)


----------

